# Nächtliches Spinnfischen auf Zander im Winter .... sinnlos?



## Mr.HighL (11. Januar 2012)

Ich würde gerne mal zu diesem Thema Eure Erfahrungen wissen:

Mit einem Angel-Kollegen sind wir seit November auf Zander an einem Fluss (Main) unterwegs. Wir befischen sämtliche Hotspots: Häfen, Altarme, Kehrströmungen, Brückenpfeiler aber auch im Hauptstrom. Methode: Spinnfischen mit GuFis oder auch Wobblern.

Jedoch immer zwischen 19:00 und 01:00 Uhr. Ergebnis: Null, nicht mal einen Biss.

Nun kommt meine Frage: Wie ist das Beissverhalten von Zandern im Winter während es dunkel ist, also in der frühen Nacht? Habt Ihr Fänge verzeichnen können? Wenn ja wo, in welchem Monat und um welche Uhrzeit?


----------



## Wickedstyler (11. Januar 2012)

*AW: Nächtliches Spinnfischen auf Zander im Winter .... sinnlos?*

wo fischst du denn ... wie gross sind die gufi´s ... ist evtl schon ein bisschen spät ... bin öfter in steinheim am altarm so ab 16:30 bis es dunkel ist ... grosse barsche gehen eigendlich immer ... mit gufi und twistern .. nicht so schwer fischen ...


----------



## buddah (11. Januar 2012)

*AW: Nächtliches Spinnfischen auf Zander im Winter .... sinnlos?*

Fisch eigentlich zu 80% Nachts...und im Winter klappts genauso gut wie im Sommer!! 

Ich fisch fast nur mit V-Tails und ganu ganz ganz selten mal mit Wobblern - oft kommen die Bisse sehr sehr schwach durch...!! Manchmal sind sie kaumst zu spühren!!! Ist aber tages ääähh nachtabhängig ...

Vor 3 Wochen z.b hatte wir hier ein paar Nächte wo die Bisse extrem zart waren...ein paar Tage später krachte es aber wieder richtig!!

Im Winter faulenz ich auch zu 80%!!


----------



## Mr.HighL (11. Januar 2012)

*AW: Nächtliches Spinnfischen auf Zander im Winter .... sinnlos?*

@ buddah: wir faulenzen eigentlich auch immer, haben auch schon langsames durchkurbeln und jiggenprobiert... Machst Du mit dem V-Tails eine langsame Köderführung?

@wicked: wir haben alles versucht: 5cm Gufis bis 15 cm GuFis, und Twister. Schwere Jigköpfe und leichte.... Auf Barsch wollen wir nachts nicht, da geht eh nichts. Es geht gezielt um Zander!!!


----------



## Wickedstyler (11. Januar 2012)

*AW: Nächtliches Spinnfischen auf Zander im Winter .... sinnlos?*

ich geh auch gezielt auf zander raus .. hab aber festgestellt das leichter fischen mehr erfolg hat .. wo gehste denn immer hin .. vielleicht bock mal zusammen zu fischen?!


----------



## buddah (11. Januar 2012)

*AW: Nächtliches Spinnfischen auf Zander im Winter .... sinnlos?*

Jep auch beim VTail...liebling ist Fin S Motoroil Glitter!!


----------



## Mr.HighL (11. Januar 2012)

*AW: Nächtliches Spinnfischen auf Zander im Winter .... sinnlos?*

@ buddah:

Motoroil?? Ok... Hast Du noch irgendwelches (Rest-)Licht an deinen Spots? 

Ich versuche meist ganz dunkle (also schwarz) oder eher grelle Farben zu fischen. Meist zieh ich einen Kopyto auf....


----------



## Gumpengeist (11. Januar 2012)

*AW: Nächtliches Spinnfischen auf Zander im Winter .... sinnlos?*

Die Frage hätte ich auchstellen können. Ich habe den Schein neu und wenig Erfahrung, aber nach dem was ich so gelesen habe sollte das eigentlich nicht gänzlich sinnlos sein.

Also ich und ein Freund machen zumindest genau das gleiche gerade, auch nachts mit Spinnangel am Main auf Zander. Gestern z.B. vom 21:30 bis 23:30 Uhr, da vorher keine Zeit war. Wir haben das erst paar Tage gemacht, bis jetzt aber auch noch gar keinen Biss.

Gestern nacht im Nebel war es trotzdem spaßig. Und immerhin verlieren wir mittlerweile erheblich weniger Sachen, da wir unsere Gewässerstellen immer besser kennenlernen.


----------



## buddah (11. Januar 2012)

*AW: Nächtliches Spinnfischen auf Zander im Winter .... sinnlos?*

naja ich fisch oft nähe Industrie oder Häfen wo es dann doch auch Restlicht gibt - bin aber der Meinung das dieses Licht in bis zum Grund dringt!! 
Motoroil ist wohl auch in der Dunkelheit recht gut für Zander sichtbar!! 

Probiers aus - für mich ist es ( natülich in meinen Gewässer ) die Frabe!!


----------



## Tisie (12. Januar 2012)

*AW: Nächtliches Spinnfischen auf Zander im Winter .... sinnlos?*

Hi,

ich war im Dezember meist abends unterwegs (meist zwischen 20-24Uhr) und habe viele schöne Zander gefangen, teilweise auch noch auf Wobbler. Ist sicher auch gewässerabhängig und 12/2011 war ja auch sehr mild.

Gruß, Matthias


----------



## vermesser (13. September 2012)

*AW: Nächtliches Spinnfischen auf Zander im Winter .... sinnlos?*

Die meisten Erfahrungen beziehen sich anscheinend auf Flüsse. Vielleicht hat ja auch noch einer ne Info zu Seen. Lohnt sich Spinnfischen im Winter nachts/ im Dunklen auf Zander? Und was ist zu beachten? Mir gehts vor allem um November und Dezember...also nicht die knallig kalten Monate Januar/Februar, wo es häufig sogar Eis gibt.


----------



## Sten Hagelvoll (13. September 2012)

*AW: Nächtliches Spinnfischen auf Zander im Winter .... sinnlos?*

Wir hatten letztes Jahr erst zwei äußerst erfolgreiche Zandernächte Anfang Dezember an einem See. Die Bisse kamen so zwischen Elf und Eins recht ufernah bei dort jedoch etwa vier Meter Wassertiefe. Köder waren größere Gummifische (14-18cm) in natürlichen Dekors (braun;schwarz-silber) an leichten Köpfen-schön langsam geführt. Waren trotz Wetterkapriolen( Wechsel von Schneefall bei um die Null bis hin zu sternenklarer Nacht bei minus Sieben) kapitale Fische dabei und es gab als Beifang auch einige Hechte. Speziell an diesem See geht die gute Zanderangelei erst im November los.


----------



## Stoney0066 (13. September 2012)

*AW: Nächtliches Spinnfischen auf Zander im Winter .... sinnlos?*

wir fangen die zander im winter (also wenns richtig kalt ist) hier im see tagsüber! in der übergangszeit herbst / frühling ab spätnachmittag bis in die nacht hinein... und da kommen dann auch endlich immer wieder dicken barsche mit raus! ;-)


----------



## vermesser (13. September 2012)

*AW: Nächtliches Spinnfischen auf Zander im Winter .... sinnlos?*

Das klingt ja alles sehr interessant! Hintergrund meiner Frage ist, daß man ja als Arbeitnehmer in dieser Zeit eigentlich prinzipiell erst im fast Dunklen ans Wasser kommt (außer Wochenende)! Also lohnt ein Versuch dann durchaus? Mit was für Ködergrößen und Farben wart Ihr erfolgreich?


----------



## Veit (13. September 2012)

*AW: Nächtliches Spinnfischen auf Zander im Winter .... sinnlos?*

Das Nachtspinnfischen ist im Winter oftmals sogar noch deutlich erfolgreicher als im Sommer. Grund: Durch die nicht mehr vorhandene Algenblüte haben die meisten Gewässer in der kalten Jahreszeit eine teilweise deutlich geringere Trübung. Im klaren Wasser fressen die lichtempfindlichen Zander bei Tageslicht kaum noch und verlagern ihre Fresszeiten vollstzändig in der Nacht. Bei trüberem Wasser im Sommer fängt man sie hingegen oft ganztägig bzw. manchmal sogar besser bei Helligkeit. .


----------



## vermesser (13. September 2012)

*AW: Nächtliches Spinnfischen auf Zander im Winter .... sinnlos?*

Ist es denn tatsächlich so, daß Zander dann nur noch an den tiefsten Stellen eines Gewässers unterwegs sind oder geht auch in mittleren Tiefen vom Ufer aus noch was? Ich weiß, vieles ist gewässerabhängig! Aber grundsätzlich...


----------



## Tisie (13. September 2012)

*AW: Nächtliches Spinnfischen auf Zander im Winter .... sinnlos?*

Grundsätzlich ist alles möglich  ... ich habe z.B. letztes Jahr im Dezember noch mit Wobbler gefangen - nicht am Grund. Orientiere Dich an Strukturen, Wind/Strömung und Futterfischen, die Tiefe allein ist nicht unbedingt ausschlaggebend.

Gruß, Matthias


----------



## Stoney0066 (13. September 2012)

*AW: Nächtliches Spinnfischen auf Zander im Winter .... sinnlos?*

nicht zwingend... allerdings hab ich die erfahrung an unserem see gemacht, dass die fische je kälter es wurde immer tiefer standen... irgendwann haben wir zander nur noch in 22 meter tiefe gefangen... dann hab ichs allerdings gelassen, hätten sonst viel zu viele untermaßige verangelt!


----------



## vermesser (13. September 2012)

*AW: Nächtliches Spinnfischen auf Zander im Winter .... sinnlos?*

SEHR interessant! Sommerzander kann ich mittlerweile zuverlässig! Winterzander fehlt noch!
@ Tisie: Inwieweit ist leichte Strömung im See ein Faktor? Ist die Strömungskante im Winter immernoch ne Bank oder eher nicht?
Steht der Zander eher beim Futterfisch oder wandert er im Stillwasser noch?


----------



## Tisie (14. September 2012)

*AW: Nächtliches Spinnfischen auf Zander im Winter .... sinnlos?*

Hi,

unsere Erfahrung ist, daß die Zander nicht mehr so ausgeprägt wie im Sommer zwischen Stand-/Ruheplätzen am Tag und Jagdplätzen für die Dämmerung/Nacht wechseln. Das geht durch die Standortwechsel der Kleinfische während und nach der herbstlichen Umwälzung mehr ineinander über ... hängt natürlich immer stark vom Gewässer und der jeweiligen Struktur ab. Wind/Strömung hat u.a. Einfluß auf die Wassertemperatur und damit die Standorte der Kleinfische ... dies nur als Hinweis, sich nicht immer auf die tiefsten Bereiche zu versteifen (gilt im Fluß noch viel mehr).

Gruß, Matthias


----------



## vermesser (14. September 2012)

*AW: Nächtliches Spinnfischen auf Zander im Winter .... sinnlos?*

Das heißt, sommerliche Hotspots wie Wehre eines Einlaufs, Brücken, Fahrrinnen, Kanten, eventuell Einläufe usw. sind im See potentiell auch Winterhotspots.

Seid Ihr im Winter eher mit Gummis oder mit Wobblern erfolgreich?


----------



## Veit (14. September 2012)

*AW: Nächtliches Spinnfischen auf Zander im Winter .... sinnlos?*

Im Fluss ist die Tiefe im Winter insofern egal, dass auch an sehr flachen Spots (gerade nachts was geht). Habe schon bei Frost ganz ganz gezielt Zander in nicht mal metertiefem Wasser gefangen. Meine Erfahrung ist sogar, dass die tiefsten Stellen im Fluss ganzjährig NICHTS zum Zanderangeln taugen. Allerdings sollte man nicht die gleichen Spots wie im Sommer ansteuern. Wehre sind beispielsweise in der Regel als Winterstelle sinnlos. Kurzgesagt: Gute Winterstellen im Fluss zeichnen sich durch geringe Strömungsstärke aber nicht durch sehr große Tiefen aus.

Was das Stillwasser angeht: Da sind meine Erfahrungen ähnlich, wie bei Tisie. Die Zander wechseln im Winter ihre Aufenthaltsorte zwischen Tag und Nacht nur noch geringfügig (wenige Meter Wassertiefe). Man sollte sich dann schon an verhältnismäßig tiefen Spots orientieren, jedoch müssen es nicht zwangsläufig die allertiefsten sein. Gerade bei starkem Wind, deutlicher Eintrübung (z.Bsp. Hochwasser in einem Stausee) oder "warme" Tage im Winter lassen sich Stillwasserzander auch mal verhältnismäßig flach fangen.


----------



## Tisie (14. September 2012)

*AW: Nächtliches Spinnfischen auf Zander im Winter .... sinnlos?*



Veit schrieb:


> Meine Erfahrung ist sogar, dass die tiefsten Stellen im Fluss ganzjährig NICHTS zum Zanderangeln taugen.



Das kann ich auch bestätigen ... mit die tiefste Stelle in meinem befischten Flußabschnitt ist ein leicht ausgebuchteter "Parkplatz" für Schubkähne mit viel Bewegung durch selbige, ansonsten etwas strömungsberuhigt, mit schöner Spundwand und eben deutlich tiefer als der Rest. Was bin ich an dem vermeintlich offensichtlichen HotSpot schon vertikal herumgeturnt und hab mir die Finger wund geworfen, aber bis auf ein paar vereinzelte kleine Zander oder mal 'n Hecht produziert die Stelle viel weniger Fisch als andere (deutlich flachere) Stellen - auch im Winter!

Gruß, Matthias


----------



## vermesser (14. September 2012)

*AW: Nächtliches Spinnfischen auf Zander im Winter .... sinnlos?*

Von der Angeltechnik her unterscheidet sich das nächtliche Spinnfischen ja nicht von der im Sommer, oder? Gummi jiggen und faulenzen, vielleicht ne Nummer größer und gut...??

Macht es Sinn nach Restlicht von Promenaden, Brücken usw. zu gucken? Im Sommer solls ja was bringen...


----------



## vermesser (19. September 2012)

*AW: Nächtliches Spinnfischen auf Zander im Winter .... sinnlos?*

Sacht mal Ihr erfahrenen winterlichen Nachtjäger: Ist es bei Zander auch so, daß im Winter eher weniger, dafür aber häufig sehr große Fische beißen wie bei den Hechten?


----------



## Tisie (19. September 2012)

*AW: Nächtliches Spinnfischen auf Zander im Winter .... sinnlos?*

Nö, weder bei Hecht noch bei Zander  ... Köder: Größe eher nicht so entscheidend, eher das Laufverhalten und Führung, mußt Du einfach probieren, hängt auch stark vom jeweiligen Gewässer ab. Beleuchtete Bereiche sind IMMER interessant ... teilweise sieht man sogar im Dezember kleine Fische nach Mücken steigen.

Gruß, M.


----------



## vermesser (19. September 2012)

*AW: Nächtliches Spinnfischen auf Zander im Winter .... sinnlos?*

Sehr gut, danke. Da hab ich ein paar Stellen im Blick.

Wie wären Warmwassereinläufe, so es so etwas gäbe (ich recherchiere noch  ).

Hmm, bei mir ist das so...ich fang im Winter deutlich weniger Hechte als im Sommer, dafür steigt die Quote an Ü80 und Ü90 Fischen steil an...auch in Gewässern, wo es im Sommer nur kleine und mittlere gibt.


----------



## Tisie (19. September 2012)

*AW: Nächtliches Spinnfischen auf Zander im Winter .... sinnlos?*

Sommer ist immer schwierig, aber gute Gewässer bringen auch im Frühjahr mal 'n guten Fisch ... Warmwassereinlauf ist super.

Gruß, M.


----------



## Stoney0066 (19. September 2012)

*AW: Nächtliches Spinnfischen auf Zander im Winter .... sinnlos?*

wir fangen im winter hier auch größere fische wie im sommer... fällt bei den zandern nicht so arg auf aber bei den barschen! da sind dann 40+ normal...


----------



## thanatos (20. September 2012)

*AW: Nächtliches Spinnfischen auf Zander im Winter .... sinnlos?*

im see sollte man schon die "winterquartiere" kenne,wenn man weiß
wo sie sich zu welcher tageszeit rummtreiben ist bei uns der twister
egal ob einzel oder doppelschwanz unschlagbar ,wobbler und blinker
bringen zwar noch barsch und hecht aber keine zander.beste zeit
bei sonnigem wetter gegen mittag.warscheinlich ist es wo anders 
eben anders.größer sind sie nicht aber es beißen bedeutend
weniger kleine barsche.


----------



## Promachos (20. September 2012)

*AW: Nächtliches Spinnfischen auf Zander im Winter .... sinnlos?*

Hallo!

Ich will die Frage noch um einen Aspekt erweitern: Wie sieht's aus, wenn an einer Flußstrecke Baggerseen liegen, die genauso tief oder noch tiefer als der Fluß sind? Ziehen sich die Zander in der kalten Jahreszeit komplett aus dem Fluß zurück oder sind sie im Verbindungsbereich Fluß/See aktiv?

Gruß & Dank
Promachos


----------



## Tisie (20. September 2012)

*AW: Nächtliches Spinnfischen auf Zander im Winter .... sinnlos?*

Die ziehen schon rein, hängt aber stark von der Temperatur ab ... bei einem milden Herbst sind die teilw. noch im November im Fluß. Und wenn der Fluß im Winter wärmer ist als der See, ist es umgekehrt


----------



## mischerma (20. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Nächtliches Spinnfischen auf Zander im Winter .... sinnlos?*

Hallo 
hätte da noch ein paar Fragen zum angeln mit Wobbler im Herbst/Winter in der Nacht,denn wie beschrieben ist es zurzeit in der Weser sehr klar. Die einzigen Standplätze wo man immer wieder Kleinfische sieht sind die Hafenausfarten. Aber kommen denn auch die Zander Nachts an die Stellen wo man so eigentlich überhaupt kein Kleinfisch beobachten kann ? Also habe z.B. mir heute ein Ende eines Buhnenfeldes angesehen, also die letzte Buhne und die ist sehr Flach und es geht noch einige Meter weiter mit Sediment, nur wie gesagt kein Kleinfisch zu sehen. Also welche Bereiche sollte man alles in einem Fluss in der Nacht beangeln, die Strömungsarm sind. Und sollte man wenn man in der Nacht Hafenausfahrten beangelt unbedingt über Grund mit Gummifisch gehen oder wenn man an der Oberfläche Kleinfisch sieht auch ruhig mit Wobbler ?


----------



## chef (24. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Nächtliches Spinnfischen auf Zander im Winter .... sinnlos?*

Toter Köderfisch gezupft, ohne Blei und Wirbel.
Hat diesen Oktober, früh um 6.30h (Dunkelheit), ca 3 m vom Rand(Wassertiefe > 1m) im Baggersee gebissen:
76 cm |wavey:


----------



## Allrounder27 (22. November 2012)

*AW: Nächtliches Spinnfischen auf Zander im Winter .... sinnlos?*

Ich bin auch am Angeln mit Wobblern an Steinschüttungen interessiert.
Wie sieht es mit den Farben aus? (ja ich weiss, blödes Thema).

Als Köder würde ich Daiwa Tournament Surface Diver (0,3-0,6) für die extrem Flachen Bereiche und die hier für etwas tiefere Stellen nehmen.

http://www.daiwa-cormoran.info/dw/d...74,75,1,2__products-model.htm?ovs_prdrows2=10

Köderfarbe weiss und firetiger ok?
Gewässer ist die Elbe. Möchte das erst einmal probieren und bei 20 Euro pro Wobbler nun nicht das Vollsortiment kaufen...


----------



## Allround Angla (28. November 2012)

*AW: Nächtliches Spinnfischen auf Zander im Winter .... sinnlos?*

Kommen die Zander im Winter denn auch noch ins Flachwasser?


Gruß


----------



## Taxidermist (28. November 2012)

*AW: Nächtliches Spinnfischen auf Zander im Winter .... sinnlos?*



> Kommen die Zander im Winter denn auch noch ins Flachwasser?


Was sollen die denn da?
Ihre Beute,also die Weißfische, halten sich doch im Winter auch an den tieferen Stellen im Gewässer auf!

Jürgen


----------



## buddah (28. November 2012)

*AW: Nächtliches Spinnfischen auf Zander im Winter .... sinnlos?*



Taxidermist schrieb:


> Was sollen die denn da?
> Ihre Beute,also die Weißfische, halten sich doch im Winter auch an den tieferen Stellen im Gewässer auf!
> 
> Jürgen



|kopfkratNaja so einfach ist das nicht...!!!! #c
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=231985&page=212

Ist nicht zu pauschalisieren !!! 
Ich fang auch oft im Winter im Flachwasser meine Fische


----------



## Taxidermist (28. November 2012)

*AW: Nächtliches Spinnfischen auf Zander im Winter .... sinnlos?*



> Ist nicht zu pauschalisieren !!!
> Ich fang auch oft im Flachwasser meine Fische


OK,dann muss ich relativieren!
Wenn ein Gewässer ohnehin schon flach ist, dann ist klar, dass die Zander eben auch im flachen Wasser jagen.
Wie tief ist denn die Oder, wo doch der Veit in der Regel seine Fische zieht?
Drei Meter?
Wenn ich aber z.B. an meinem tiefen Baggersee versuchen würde im Flachwasser einen Zander zu fangen, so könnte ich wahrscheinlich, ohne die geringste Chance, dies erfolglos den ganzen Winter tun!
Anders sieht das aus, wenn man Weißfische auch im flachen beobachten kann, dies kann außnahmsweise auch im Winter der Fall sein.

Jürgen


----------



## .Sebastian. (28. November 2012)

*AW: Nächtliches Spinnfischen auf Zander im Winter .... sinnlos?*



Allround Angla schrieb:


> Kommen die Zander im Winter denn auch noch ins Flachwasser?
> 
> Gruß


 Einfach mal etwas weiter vorn nachlesen....



Taxidermist schrieb:


> Was sollen die denn da?
> Ihre Beute,also die Weißfische, halten sich doch im Winter auch an den tieferen Stellen im Gewässer auf!
> 
> Jürgen



Kann ich so nicht unterschreiben. Ich war am wochenende an der Elbe unterwegs und dort hat es einen quicklebendigen Kaulbarsch angestrandet, als ein Tanker seine Wellen auf die Buhnen schlug. Demnach stand er definitiv sehr flach. 
Zumal ja schon geschrieben wurde und ich auch immer wieder lese (und auch beobachten konnte) dass die Rüber auch in recht flachem Wasser im Winter unterwegs sind.

Aber wie du selbst dann noch geschrieben hast, hängt das mit der Gewässerart und der Gesamttiefe zusammen.


----------



## Siever (28. November 2012)

*AW: Nächtliches Spinnfischen auf Zander im Winter .... sinnlos?*



buddah schrieb:


> |kopfkratNaja so einfach ist das nicht...!!!! #c
> http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=231985&page=212
> 
> Ist nicht zu pauschalisieren !!!
> Ich fang auch oft im Winter im Flachwasser meine Fische



Was meinst du denn mit flach?? Flach wäre bei mir 0,5-1m. Tief wären ab 4m abwärts... . Je nach Gewässer ist "tief" oder "flach" doch sehr unterschiedlich...


----------



## buddah (28. November 2012)

*AW: Nächtliches Spinnfischen auf Zander im Winter .... sinnlos?*

Richtig....im Baggersee sieht das ganz anders aus als im Fluss oder Kanal...
Besonders im tiefen Seen
Wobei ich z.B einen Stausee 450ha hier im Raum habe der eine durschnittliche Tiefe von 3,5m hat. Es gibt 4 tiefe Löcher bis 9m...
Im Winter fange ich die großen Zander oft am Rande der Löcher(Nachts) im ca. 3-m tiefen Wasser. Auch die Weißfische(unglaubicher Anzahl in und um die Löcher) stehen eher im Mittelwasser der Löcher auf ca. 3-4m als direkt am Grund!


----------

